# Атлант



## drek12 (4 Апр 2010)

Добрый день!
Доктор, скажите пожалуйста, какие могут быть симптомы при диагнозе (у сына, 20 лет):
Синдром вегетативной дисфункции перманентно-параксизмального течения на фоне РОПГМ.
Шейная дорсопатия (конкресценция тел С4-С5, гипермобильность дисков С3-С4, децентрация зуба атланта)?

Спасибо.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (8 Апр 2010)

Уважаемый, drek12 ! 

Судя по дате публикации Вашей темы «04.04.2010» Вы ожидаете ответа на Ваш вопрос 4-е сутки. Считаю, рационально будет изменить содержание Вашего вопроса. Поскольку при его чтении:  



drek12 написал(а):


> … *какие могут быть симптомы *при диагнозе (у сына, 20 лет): Синдром вегетативной дисфункции перманентно - параксизмального течения на фоне РОПГМ. Шейная дорсопатия (конкресценция тел С4 - С5, гипермобильность дисков С3 - С4, децентрация зуба атланта)?



… и осмыслении у врачей возникает настолько большой (необъятный) перечень возможных симптомов и синдромов у Вашего сына, что, как говорится, «проще сказать чего не может быть, чем то, что может быть» и от этого у «врача-консультанта» возникает «паралич воли» - «абсолютное доминирование разума» и «гиперрацианолизация» … обозревая мысленно всю информацию которую Вам следовало бы изложить (в качестве ответа), приходишь к заключению, что придется написать монографию «Синдром вегетативной дистонии перманентно-параксизмального течения на фоне шейной доросопатии, осложненной нарушением двигательного стереотипа и децентрацией зуба атланта» … поверте мне - это труд на не один десяток страниц.

И что такое «РОПГМ» ???


----------



## nuwa (8 Апр 2010)

Laesus De Liro написал(а):


> И что такое «РОПГМ» ???


*Р*аннее *О*рганическое *П*оражение *Г*оловного *М*озга.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2010)

Синдром Клиппеля-Фейля?
Снимки покажите.


----------



## abelar (8 Апр 2010)

drek12 написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> Доктор, скажите пожалуйста, какие могут быть симптомы при диагнозе (у сына, 20 лет):
> Синдром вегетативной дисфункции перманентно-параксизмального течения на фоне РОПГМ.
> Шейная дорсопатия (конкресценция тел С4-С5, гипермобильность дисков С3-С4, децентрация зуба атланта)?
> ...


...Или нужна краткая методичка-инструкция в преддверии весеннего призыва?:blush200:


----------



## drek12 (9 Апр 2010)

nuwa написал(а):


> *Р*аннее *О*рганическое *П*оражение *Г*оловного *М*озга.



резидуально-органическое поражение головного мозга в период родов или внутриутробного развития (гипоксия, травма, инфекция).

Residualis - остаточный

Добавлено через 8 минут


abelar написал(а):


> ...Или нужна краткая методичка-инструкция в преддверии весеннего призыва?:blush200:[/QUOT
> 
> Здравствуйте abelar мы с Вами переписывались на форуме психологии в 2009 году, Вы меня сюда и направили. Вот так мы до сих пор и выясняем наш истинный диагноз:blush200:
> 
> ...


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (10 Апр 2010)

nuwa написал(а):


> *Р*аннее *О*рганическое *П*оражение *Г*оловного *М*озга.





drek12 написал(а):


> резидуально-органическое поражение головного мозга в период родов или внутриутробного развития (гипоксия, травма, инфекция).


Вот поэтому я и спрашивал «И что такое «РОПГМ»???». Аббревиатура «дело такое», иногда и возникает путаница, пишут ее все одинаково, а расшифровывают с некоторыми отличиями !


----------



## drek12 (19 Апр 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Синдром Клиппеля-Фейля?
> Снимки покажите.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2010)

Учитывая окципитализацию, вполне тянете на Синдром Клиппеля-Фейля.
Врачи согласны с окципитализацией?


----------



## drek12 (19 Апр 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Учитывая окципитализацию, вполне тянете на Синдром Клиппеля-Фейля.
> Врачи согласны с окципитализацией?



После обследования в выписке только это и написано:
"Синдром вегетативной дисфункции перманентно-параксизмального течения на фоне РОПГМ.
Шейная дорсопатия (конкресценция тел С4-С5, гипермобильность дисков С3-С4, децентрация зуба атланта)"

Какие симптомы тогда у Синдрома Клиппеля-Фейля?

Добавлено через 59 минут


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Учитывая окципитализацию, вполне тянете на Синдром Клиппеля-Фейля.
> Врачи согласны с окципитализацией?



Почитала в интернете про Синдром Клиппеля-Фейля, что - то мне кажется не похоже, там на фото такие шеи "страшненькие", прямо "голова в плечах".
У него вроде нормальная шея. Я Вам в личку фото его скину


----------



## drek12 (23 Май 2010)

Здравствуйте доктор Ступин! 
Скажите пожалуйста, учитывая диагноз какие наружные препараты можно применять? Сын ни в какую не хочет пить таблетки (ему выписывали кавинтон, мидокалм, афобазол, фезам). На днях его так скрутило, мышцы шеи как камень, плечи как вешалка вверх поднялись. Начала мазать Феброфидом, вроде бы немножко расслабился. Какую гимнастику можно делать для шейного и грудного отдела.

Потом спрашивала у вас про депрессию, Вы написали, что из за шеи не может быть. А как же болевой синдром? Где то статью читала, какие отделы позвоночника на какие органы действуют, в том числе и депрессия наступает.

Я к чему пишу то об этом, дело в том, что нас постоянно к психиатру отправляют, насчет депрессии, а на шею внимания не обращают. 
Хочу тогда в домашних условиях полечить, боли пройдут и депрессия закончится.

Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2010)

> Скажите пожалуйста, учитывая диагноз какие наружные препараты можно применять?


Одна НПВП, другая разогреающая, согласуйте с лечащим врачом.



> Сын ни в какую не хочет пить таблетки (ему выписывали кавинтон, мидокалм, афобазол, фезам).


Мидокалм надо бы. Но заставлять ведь не будете.



> На днях его так скрутило, мышцы шеи как камень, плечи как вешалка вверх поднялись. Начала мазать Феброфидом, вроде бы немножко расслабился.


Это мазь с НПВП, мазей с миорелаксантами нет.



> Какую гимнастику можно делать для шейного и грудного отдела.


Любую, постомтрите здесь на фолруме и есть на моем сайте.



> Потом спрашивала у вас про депрессию, Вы написали, что из за шеи не может быть. А как же болевой синдром? Где то статью читала, какие отделы позвоночника на какие органы действуют, в том числе и депрессия наступает.


Боль действительно вызывает депрессию, но лечить надо и то и другое.



> Я к чему пишу то об этом, дело в том, что нас постоянно к психиатру отправляют, насчет депрессии, а на шею внимания не обращают.
> Хочу тогда в домашних условиях полечить, боли пройдут и депрессия закончится.


Так что сказал и назначил психиатор?


----------



## drek12 (24 Май 2010)

Здравствуйте доктор Ступин!
Спасибо за консультацию.
Врач назначил мильгамму, цитофлавин и амитриптилин. 
Лечение прошли, а шея вот такая осталась.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2010)

> На самом деле, у сына вот такие симптомы:
> - повышается давление , бывает до 160 и пульс 100
> - постоянно хватается за левую подмышку (говорит , как током бьет), когда совсем прижмет ставлю сибазон.
> - белеют щеки
> ...



Где тут про шею?
Не ищите причину там, где её нет.
Амитриплин назначал психиатр или невролог?


----------



## drek12 (24 Май 2010)

У нас нет невролога, врач - невропатолог и психиатр в одном лице, обращались как к невропатологу...

Еще вопрос, в какой последовательности эти мази применять, купила фастум - гель и термастин (согревающий).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2010)

Одновременно (про мази).


----------



## drek12 (25 Май 2010)

Гимнастику для шеи скачала с Вашего сайта. Потихоньку начал делать.
Спасибо большое за консультацию.


----------

